# 75 gallon tank :) should we get a background?



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe a dark blue background would be nice? Any opinions?[/img]


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

Paint the back of your tank! color is preference, I think most like black. It is easy to do and is not permanent you can easily take it off with a paint scrapper assuming your tank is glass.


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats an excellent idea, except the tank is already against the wall and weights about 1000lbs D: So theres no way I can move it out far enough to paint. Do you think black might contrast with the white coral substrate too much?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

No I think it'd look great, you could just get a big piece of black construction paper or black poster board and tape it to the back of the tank. Looks just as good, super cheap :thumb:


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

i bought a black sheet from walmart ... cut it to the right size and pushpinned it to the wall behind the the filters ... yea you can still see some stuff behind the tank but its not bad! and cheap! ... even wrapped the rest of the sheet around my stand ... pretty clean look


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

There is always the 3D backgrounds.


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh wow! Thats a beautiful tank. I like the look of 3D backgrounds but my boyfriend doesnt, so I'm trying to compromise. :roll:

Thanks for the idea Chubbs  I'll probably try some black wrapping paper and pray it doesnt get wet. Construction paper would probably be more durable, but I know I'd have a hard time taping each sheet without moving the tank, so going to try one big sheet of wrapping paper.

Cichbillyia, when you say sheet, do you mean like bed sheets? Thats pretty clever, I have an iron stand holding the tank up so covering the bottom with a sheet sounds like a good way to hide the filter. Everyone on this forum is so crafty, I love it!

Thanks everyone  Ill post some pics once I get around to doing it this weekend ^-^


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep a plain old black bed sheet ... check my tank picture out on here


----------

